# Finally, I Tore Them Up!



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

I launched the trusty Pedal-Powered Bass Whacker right in the mouth of Bayou Fundy at Friday afternoon at 3 pm. The tide was running strong out of the bayou, so I trolled my trusty Rapala up into the bayou against the wind and tide and a nice 22" speck tagged it.










I continued up the bayou and caught several of my regular 11" bass, as usual. But as I drifted back down toward the mouth something slammed my my Rapala, it was my first sunshine bass, man they fight good!










I could see there was school of them tearing up, but they disappeared before I could get him off the hook and put away. Then the wind finally died down enough to head out the mouth into the bay and that's when it really got wild! Speckled trout and redfish on EVERY cast! The first Redfish was a BIG one, I managed to back pedal the Bass Whacker up onto the shallow sandbar, since I didn't bring a net I was going to get out in the shallow water so I could pick him up, when I got him close I could see he was barely hooked in the lip so I tired him out real good so I could manage him better, but, as I reached for him he made another hard run and the my Rapala came zinging back at me and got caught in my shirt (I had to cut my shirt to get it out). I could see his wake for a long way as he headed off across the shallow bar. Oh well, he was over the slot anyway. I caught 5 more redfish but they were all under the slot. I lost count of the Speckled trout, they were popping all over the place, I kept three for eating! 










The water was as slick as glass and I could see it was raining over toward Pensacola, but it was perfect, I could see bait fish and mulletand predators fish busting themin every direction. I finally had to quit because of bugs and darkness, but I didn't want to stop!


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

nice report and GREAT pics...


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Inspirational Post, Kinda Makes Ya wanna drop everything and go fishin. Thanks:clap


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the report. 

Fun to read.


----------



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice report!


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Good report with pics, Mike. Itsfeels great to tearem up once in a while.What kind of rapala is that? Its hard to see in pic.


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

That's a three and a half inch floating minnow, but, it would NOT have mattered, they would have hit ANYTHING! I love it when it's like that, I also caught another rainbow while was out there and saw bal eagle, but he was gone before I could dig out my camera.









Larry, have you ever tried the Bayou Fundy area? There is several spots you could launch your bass buggy.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

what bayou did u catch that sun shine bass in, great report


----------



## roseycrow (Mar 22, 2008)

Where is Bayou Fundy? I kinda new here in Pensacola.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Thats an awesome report! Sunshine bass=hybrid???


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

A Sunshine bass is a White Bass / Striper cross or "hybrid". Bayou Fundy is on the east side of Blackwater Bay in the Grassy Point area south of Yellow River and Catfish Basin, but just north of East Bay. The mouth of any bayou or creek where baitfish and get sucked in and out with the tide is always a good spot this time of year on the falling tide. Predator fish will use this area as an ambush point. I took my wife back Saturday evening and she caught 2 redfish, several trout, one bass and one skipjack


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

thanks for the post . glad to see someone having a good day with all this rain .


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

now that is a report! awesome! thanks!


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Great report and pic's, sounded like a fun day.


----------



## collardncornbread (Sep 28, 2009)

Fantastic. I have heard of bayou flundy.HA. -Fishing is definately good medicine. bl.


----------

